# Chihuahua Carrier Bag



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm looking for a new carrier bag for Audrey. Since she is a service dog I use her bag a lot and its wearing out really bad. My husband agreed to paying for a new one for me if its good quality. The one I have right now is so cute and it was $70 but it is not quality at all. I don't like leather so I'm looking for maybe a canvas, or any good non leather material. I'm liking the sherpa brand ok but I don't want anything that looks like I'm carrying a dog crate on my arm. So if anyone has any suggestions, I would be very grateful  oh and it also needs to have at least one pocket to place her lead and collapsable water bowl in. Thanks


----------



## ErinL (Apr 20, 2012)

Petflys.com has gorgeous, really well made ones. Also can't go wrong with the Teafco bags.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I have this one and LOVE it! Very durable, has enough pockets that you don't
need to bring your purse, and it looks like a regular bag so no one knows Chanel
is in there!  Oh and the large size is big enough for dogs up to 10lbs to be very comfy.

I have this gold one, it is pretty flashy but if you prefer something more casual they also have black, brown, grey, etc.
Kwigy.Bo : Shop : Alex Luxe - Gold : KB-890 :


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

I like the teafco one. I just want something that looks good for many occasions since she is with me at all time. 
LS that one is cool I like the black patent. Its so hard to decide on something! I've been through 4 bags in a year. Not that I mind getting a new back now and then  but I just don't want something to be ruined that fast. And audrey is calm its not like she's destroying it. And when I'm home it goes directly on a hook, I don't throw it around. So they are just cheapy bags I guess. The Zack and Zoey one right now is like everything I want in looks, but its cheaply made.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I also have this one...

Dog Carriers, Pet Sling Carrier - Fundle Lux Camel

It goes with everything imo, it is also SUPER comfortable and durable!
The strap is padded so it doesn't hurt your shoulder. And I throw in a
small blanket in order to make it extra cozy for Chanel and she loves it.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Which Zack&Zoey bag do you have?
Maybe I can recommend something in a similar style but better quality.
Let me know. Throughout the last 12 years I have tried just about every
bag out there. And learned that it is better to invest in ONE decent bag,
than to buy a million poor quality bags. Of course there are even better
bags out there than the ones I posted, but they are out of my budget.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> I have this one and LOVE it! Very durable, has enough pockets that you don't
> need to bring your purse, and it looks like a regular bag so no one knows Chanel
> is in there!  Oh and the large size is big enough for dogs up to 10lbs to be very comfy.
> 
> ...


I actually have this one in black patent...looks great....has venting with a roll down on both ends an good firm base with a nice mattress like pad inside. Large inside pocket with a zipper...4 pockets on the outside---I can fit leash and harness, car keys and lip gloss...money....dog treats...small water dish..etc. those pocket have a turn fastener....It is really comfortable for Rico and looks like a handbag---and can function that way for all of the pockets so you aren't stuck carrying two handbags if you don't want to. I have a few bags but this one is the one that I use the most...


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Ooh LS I like that sling too! I'm unsure of the name of mine, I'll look for it online 
Rubis that sounds nice, the black is pretty and shiny.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Rubia is right the pockets are a life saver, there are more than enough for all your basics.

I don't know what I would do without this bag, since we don't own a car, we
take taxis and 90% of the drivers require the dog to be in some kind of carrier.
We've been refused before, because we only had a blanket. And you know if
my little Chanel has to ride in a carrier for 30min to an hour, I want her to be
extra cozy, and this bag offers comfort. Chanel loves it so much, that as soon
as I take out the bag she jumps in it on her own, she knows it means we are
going on a trip of some kind. I do make her walk absolutely everywhere, and 
this is only for cab, bus or subway rides.


As for the black version, there is a shiny one, but there is a matte one too...
Kwigy.Bo : Shop : Alex - Black : KB-300 :


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm thinking of getting the Fundle.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

I can no where online find the one I currently have. It looks similar to the Alex one. Its black with a quilted look and its faux leather, has a pocket in the front that I keep her lead and water bowl in. I'm so excited to get a new carrier  this one is tearing and guess what its made out of? Cardboard! Its a black quilted box lol


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

qtchi said:


> I'm thinking of getting the Fundle.


It is my favorite type of sling carrier. The only thing is your dog's head would be
sticking out all the time, so it is great for carrying your dog, but not great for
hiding your dog. It is extremely comfy though for both you and your pup. Chanel
is heavy for a Chi and I have a bad back, the Fundle does not hurt my back or
shoulders, I love it. The quality of the Fundle Lux is very good too.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Audreybabypup said:


> I can no where online find the one I currently have. It looks similar to the Alex one. Its black with a quilted look and its faux leather, has a pocket in the front that I keep her lead and water bowl in. I'm so excited to get a new carrier  this one is tearing and guess what its made out of? Cardboard! Its a black quilted box lol



Yup the carriers from Pet Edge are poopy.  I've seen many models and although
some are cute they just aren't durable whatsoever. So you think you are getting
a deal, but it turns out to be a waste of money imo. Do you have an idea of
which carrier you want? There are a lot of choices out there, it can be tough
to pick just one, lol.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Very tough to pick one, I want the black patent one like your gold one. And I found another online yesterday on Bloomingtailsdogboutique. It is canvas material which I think would hold up pretty well. Its either 110 or 120 dollars I can't remember as I looked at sooo many. And I still like the sherpa carry tote. It too is canvas and runs about 80 dollars. Decisions! 
How much does Chanel weigh? Audrey is 6 pounds and she is who I need the carrier for. Sophia is only 4 pounds but she has a decent carrier altho it doesn't have pockets. And for audrey I need pockets since she's with me all day. Sophia I only use the carrier for when in the vehicle or going to vet office. Audrey stays in the carrier at restaurants (I unzip the top and allow her head out) and a couple other places. At stores she comes out of the carrier. And any pet friendly place she is usally on lead or at least carried in my arms. But she rides in the carrier in car also, so we do use her carrier daily.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Chanel weighs 8.3 lbs

For a 6 pound pup, I suggest you get the size large in the Alex Luxe if that's the one you choose.


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

The only thing about the Fundle that worries me is the ventilation. I guess it doesn't matter as much because they stick their heads out, but it might get hot. It's not so much of a worry for Venus, but my Yorkie and toy poodle can get hot with all of their fur. I like that it's a sling type of carrier and that the dog sits in it in a more natural position. I could get the summer Fundles or the plain denim one, but I really like the brown or black Lux Fundle.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Ok so after way too many days of searching and one big fat headache of decision making, I ordered a Kwigy Bo brand Brown canvas carrier. It is brown and pink and has a pocket on the front. The cheapest I found it was $100 so that's the site I got it from, it ranges up to $140 on other sites. It looks goods, I like that it is canvas and there is a thick mesh on both sides for air flow. I saw some better ones but I think $100 is a good budget for now. Hopefully it will be decent quality. We are traveling in a couple weeks to another states for a little vacation and I'm really hoping it arrives by then. I'm assuming it will as they already emailed me saying that my order is being processed. Its pretty cute it looks like a purse, I hope to be happy with it.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh Doggie Diva Boutique is where I ordered it from by the way.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi!

I was just curious I have seen you refer to Audrey as a service dog and I was wondering what sort of service dog she is?
Is she a therapy dog? did it take long to get the certification? I was looking into this for one my guys 

Looks like you got her a nice bag!


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

No Audrey is my medical service dog. She is a psychiatric servicve dog. A therapy dog is different, that's where they visit people in nursing homes and hospitals. In order to get certified for that they have to pass the Canine Good Citizen test, youcan find more info from the Delta Society. I def encourage you to look into that  Dogs are amazing aty helping people.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh I didn't realize there was a difference  was it hard to get Audrey certified for that? do you have to present documentation when you take her into restaurants etc?


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Ya the difference is that a service dog has to perform a task for its handlerand has full public access rights. I do not have to present any documentations, but she does wear a vest and I do carry her ID. I do have documents I use for like when we moved into our apartment (before we bought our house) and I show them the documents and she lives there free of charge and even if its a no pet policy home. Basically you could liken it to a medication or a wheel chair, she is an extension of me. The therapy dog is different, it is trained to go to other people, it does not have to have a task but must have the same good manners as a service dog. A therapy dog does not have full public rights either, only rights to the hospitals and places in which it visits individuals.A service dog requires no certification but you do need a letter from your doctor, vet, and he/she must have a task and amazing behavior. If your service dog was to growl, bark, pee in public, you will be asked to leave and can get in trouble. A service dog must show no signs of aggression and no fear to noises and such.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

You can easily tell when a service dog is legit and when someone just sticks a vest on their dog. Sadly people do do that, the dog acts up, the public establishment gets upset, and then it becomes difficult for the true service dogs.


----------

